
Why Working at Facebook Inspired Me to Write Lean Out - Dramatize
https://medium.com/@MarissaG/why-working-at-facebook-inspired-me-to-write-lean-out-5849eb48af21
======
Bucephalus355
Wow this was powerful and a very good classic “corporate politics” story.

I used to have so much trouble understanding corporate politics. I had a
manager who suggested reading books on child abuse to understand the political
environment of an office. One of the best suggestions I’ve ever been given.

~~~
mindcrash
Books on child abuse? I wouldn't really recommend that.

What he actually should have suggested is either books on war (Sun Tzu comes
to mind) because business basically is a shape of war. Or monkey behavior,
because many organizations tend to look quite similar to a monkey colony
(including people fighting with and backstabbing each other to have a chance
to take a step higher on the organizational ladder).

Another good suggestion would be to read books on psychology and psychiatry,
especially the ones dealing with three traits known as the Dark Triad
(psychopathy, narcissism and machiavellianism) [1], because they are prevalent
in big business environments -- especially in leadership positions.

In fact in many ways the author is correct, only I would not necessarily blame
men for this shit system because - believe it or not - many men suffer within
it aswell. As described above I would blame the Dark Triad. Get rid of the
people who treat other people like they are human garbage for whatever reason
and the problem is most likely solved -- for both women AND men.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_triad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_triad)

